# Dressing Table and Storage Cabinet



## Miss QQ (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw a dressing table and a storage cabinet with a mirror and I need you to share your opinions about them. If this is in the wrong thread, kindly move it. Thanks. 

The dressing table has a round mirror and two drawers. The storage cabinet is tall, about 170cm, with a mirror at the top and the angle of the mirror is adjustable. I plan to use them to store my makeup and skincare items and I wonder if they are practical and functionable. Below are some pics (clickable if you want a larger view). 

Dressing table - for my fragrances and where I will put on makeup





Storage cabinet - mirror at the top





One side of the cabinet has 4 shelves.





The other side of the cabinet consists of drawers. The top half drawers are shallow while the bottom half has 4 deeper drawers. 






Thanks for looking!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I like the one with the mirror. I saw it at Ikea.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 9, 2009)

Love the one with the mirror and the drawers that open at a angle....so nice


----------



## Brittni (Mar 9, 2009)

For $69, yes to the first. For $400+ for the second, hell no... you can probably find cheaper and similar if not better.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_For $69, yes to the first. For $400+ for the second, hell no... you can probably find cheaper and similar if not better._

 
The table doesn't cost $69. That is the price for the lamp. It costs more, I think S$400+ too. The price is in Singapore $. 
1 US$ = 1.5 S$
They cost about $300 each.


----------



## missfaithy (Mar 9, 2009)

The storage cabinet seems the MOST functional, as long as you don't mind standing when applying your makeup. 

If you prefer an area where you can sit -- then the dressing table is the better of the two.

So it depends on your own personal preference. =)


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll go for the first one. It looks really nice and I like to sit when doing my makeup


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like the Storage cabinet! You have a lot of space there


----------



## bernabeu (Mar 9, 2009)

storage cabinet is great. I really need something like that


----------



## thespry (Mar 9, 2009)

The desk may end up being too small if you have a big collection and don't want to use additional storage...


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh Ikea how how miss you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to live across the street from Ikea when i lived in San Diego.  I knew the place by heart and event he catalog.  And now i live in  KS.  so sad....


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 11, 2009)

I would go for the first one as well. I don't know how big your make up collection is, but the drawer for this table seems to be pretty deep, so maybe you can purchase some containers to organize everything within? And you have the option of getting some storage cases and putting that underneath the table as well. I just like the first one because the aesthetics are much nicer..The cabinet can be a nicer choice to but I don't think it looks at nice and personally, looks are definitely something I think about when looking for a make up storage/vanity.

That said, they both would be functional but in terms of looks that is up to you!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

I love that... I NEED one!


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 5, 2009)

I prefer the dressing table because I prefer to sit down when I do my hair and makeup, my collection is too large for the table so I just bought the cheap sterlite drawers & put my stuff in their, instead of a chair I bought a storage ottoman that has the same height off the floor that the chair had.  I love it!!!


----------

